# Groups io



## PeterT (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm dating myself. Is this what Yahoo Groups eventually became or somewhat morphed into? I recognize some similar looking groups I used to hang out back in the day. Some look active, some rather dead.
BTW I noticed some like these, specific lathe model orientated









						loganlathe groups.io Group
					

Join this open forum and share your ideas, experiences and projects, Also how to do repairs, part, tips and tricks.  * * *  This forum's goal is to promote the exchange of ideas, information and solutions to the many challenges that face the machinist owning Logan Lathes.  Knowledge on this...




					groups.io
				











						EmcoSuper11lathes groups.io Group
					

A support group dedicated to enthusiasts of all Emco lathes and milling machines with an emphasis on the Maximat Super 11 lathe and FB2 milling machine.




					groups.io


----------



## trlvn (Jan 16, 2022)

AIUI, when Yahoo Groups was being shut down, each group had to decide if and where they would continue.  Groups.io was the easiest choice to migrate to and quite a few chose that route.  

Craig


----------



## DaveK (Jan 16, 2022)

I am definantly not going to mention participating in rec.crafts.metalworking (rcm) in the early 1990s .... oops.

Those old usenet news groups were pretty interesting although the content often degenerated into crude chaos.  But there were many gems, including Scott Logan in rcm, he was an amazing resource for Logan lathe information and would sometimes help out with parts that were stashed away in their facility somewhere.

The evolution of web forums has resulted in some great places like this one, so pleased to have found it.  Thanks to our Calgary founders !

Dave


----------

